
The Case of Verge Genomics - adenadel
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/07/17/the-case-of-verge-genomics
======
hprotagonist
_The problems with Alzheimer’s, ALS, and Parkinson’s drug discovery are not
data handling problems. The important problems with drug discovery in general
are not data handling problems, and unfortunately there are many people who
would like to think that they are. Who would perhaps like to think that
everything could be solved if we could just obtain and correlate enough data.
But what we’re short of is insights, ideas, and understanding, and those come
slowly, painfully, and expensively._

sad but true.

